# Imibacloprid ( Flea Killer )



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I've been doing some research after going on a forum for hunting dogs. Those guys use "Bayer Tree And Shrub" as we do Advantage or Frontline on their dogs to fight the fleas. The active ingredient in this product is Imibacloprid it is also the active ingredient in Advantix. Both products are made by Bayer. 

Could some of you really smart people help me research this and we'll let everyone know what we find out. I'll find out what dosage for what size dog.

I found the Bayer Tree And Shrub at Wal-Mart. The container was 32 oz. and cost $20.00 As most products go, the amount that you pay depends on the brand name and if these two, Bayer Tree and Shurb and Advantix are thesame there is a tremendous cost savings. The hunting dog guys swear by it.


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Jerry, I imagine it is very similar to the ivermec/heartguard situation. One is approved for dog application and one is sold for other purposes. If the ingredient is the same chemical composition then all that is needed is the proper application dosage so as to preclude toxicity. I would like to hear what Maren or Connie would have to say about it. Its been a while since I had my oraganic chemistry class! :-$


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Oops, couldn't edit in time as I just thought of this: Advantix if I remember correctly is also toxic to cats which is something some of the readers may also want to consider. I am a dog purist so no worries on my end! :mrgreen:


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Doing some research.

Imidacloprid is spelled with a "d" :-$ 

MSDS for the Tree and Shrub:
http://www.bayeradvanced.com/media/msdssheet/TreeShrubInsectControl.pdf

MSDS for Advantage (scroll down and click on link on page):
http://www.bayeranimal.com.au/default.aspx?Page=50&ItemId=15

What I seem to get out of it. Active ingredient is Imidacloprid in both products. Advantage is more concentrated solution, with 10% vs 1.47% in the tree shrub product. Tree shrub has two additional mystery proprietary ingredients not named. Advantage has greater than 60% benzyl alcohol, and 10% to less than 30% mystery non-hazardous ingredients.

Cat and dog ADVANTAGE is identical chemically.

Dog ADVANTIX contains permethrin, this is toxic to cats.
http://www.bayeranimal.com.au/default.aspx?Page=50&ItemId=14

I use FrontlinePlus (manufactured by Merial) for my dogs
http://merial.compassites.com/viewfile.php?c=4044023

Fipronil Technical 7-12%

(S)-Methoprene 7-12%

ethanol 10-15%

Frontline is also the same for dogs and cats. What I do is buy the biggest dog packages, and dose it out for the cats, dogs, whatever, according to their weight. Works well for me, and I don't see a need to switch...​ 
Hey, I don't know much about working dogs, but I can research ​ 
​


----------

